# 1963 Schwinn 10 Speed Varsity Value?



## jerter22 (Jul 14, 2016)

So about 8 years ago I found a Varsity in the dumpster at a construction site. I put new tires on it and have ridden it around the neighborhood. I am now thinking of selling it but not sure how much to list it for. It is all original except for the tires.

Year is 1963 and has 27" tires. It is a 10 speed.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 14, 2016)

This is my 1964 Varsity which I repainted and fixed up a bit.  I paid $40 when I bought it.  I wouldn't plan on retiring on what you can sell yours for but at least $100+.  Roger


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jul 15, 2016)

Our market might be better than yours. I sold a Green 64 not as clean as yours for 185.00 at AA the spring. I had 225 on it. But I was there to sell!!


----------



## jerter22 (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks for the input. Gives me a good starting point.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 15, 2016)

Prob get more response if ya moved this thread to the Schwinn lightweight section, here: http://thecabe.com/forum/index/lightweight-schwinn-bicycles.56/


----------

